# AF/INTERNAL - what is going on?



## brandy (Jul 13, 2004)

I wondered if you could help... We have severe male factor as a fertility problem so we're very clued up on what to do for that.  The problem is that my cycle seems to have suddenly changed for no reason.  I'm usually on a 28-31 day cycle, have been for years.  Then I had on of 26 days and now one of 20 days!  I know stress can play a part in that, but I've just been on a weeks holidya to the sea so I'm actually rather relaxed!  Does this mean there is now a problem with me?  Could anyone give me a clue why this is happening?  Thanks.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Brandy,
  I have a similar situation to you. I am having ICSI, my DH had a vasectomy 18 years ago which can not be reversed. My AF came bang on day 21 for a long time for. since having TX though its very far and between ie once it was 15 days. it has also been 62 days late.

I spoke to my Dr about this, he informed me that what with the stress and the strain not only emotionally but physically that this is quite normal,all the extra hormones and things just confuse your purtuitry gland which controls the hormones sent from your brain, and it sometimes takes time for it to settle back into a routine.

I then asked if there was anything I could do to remedy this, he offered a solution of starting on the pill for a month or too and then having a cycle without, 
I declined as the thought of delaying my tx was devestating for me.

so alas I am here again waiting for af.. and praying that this month I wont be late so I can start my TX again... dont know if this helps?

Tinks xx


----------



## brandy (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, I didn't think it was stress, but we are waiting for our appointment on the 20th when dh has a SA so maybe that's subconsciously affecting my body.  I hope it gets back to normal though, it was quite freaky when it turned up so early.  I hope yours settles down too.


----------

